# Plastisol Transfers



## MayhemIndustries (Jan 21, 2009)

i called a place and they said for a 2 color design and 30 sheets of that design its 3.15 a sheet and 16 dollar setup fee thats like 110 bucks and my screen printer is cheaper than that.......are they overcharging or is that about right?


why do heat transfers with plastisol inks if its more expensive?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

What size transfer?


----------



## MayhemIndustries (Jan 21, 2009)

hmm they didnt say haha ive just started to look into this heat transfer stuff


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Alot of times you can gang up designs on one sheet and fit a few on one sheet. Also doing plastitol transfers lets you apply them as needed, instead of having a bunch of shirts printed and committing to all that stock of shirts. This way you would only have the transfers invested in. Lets say a design does not sell, well then you did not have all of those shirts that you have invested in as well losing money. You would only lose on the cost of the transfers. Also if you have the plastitol transfers you can press them on any garment, and not just have one color shirt with that design. Does this make more sense?


----------



## MayhemIndustries (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah alot and it sounds awesome especially for a poor college kid. i think im going to go that route. as far as inks i juss wanna make sure im correct. i buy the plastisol transfers with my design from a screen printer then just press them onto my shirt? thats with ink and all included?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

That is exactly right  All you will need is the heat press. That what also makes them really cool, is that you dont have to invest in a whole bunch of different stuff, that you might find you don't like afterwards 

They basically just screen print your designs onto transfer paper, instead of onto shirts. All that is needed is a heat press to apply them as you get orders.  Hope this was helpful.


----------



## MayhemIndustries (Jan 21, 2009)

def was thanks alot.....do you recommend any presses that are good for your buck. i want to spend money on a good printer and not waiste money on one that sucks or is gonna break in a year


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Some of the most commonly owned on this forum are Mighty Press (mine), Phoniex from Imprintables Warehouse, Stahls or Geo Knight. I have seen several positive comments on a Sunie as well. The Sunie is less money that most (all?) of the above.

I choose a Mighty because of the good reputation and warranty.

Minimum size to purchase is 15 x 15. Get a 16 x 20 if you can afford one. They are more expensive but allow for larger images and I have been told it is easier to line up the imprints since the platen is larger. I have a 15 x 15 and have had no issues. My market is custom printing for companies, events etc. I don't have a need for fashion type printing which in some cases leans towards larger images.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have the hotronix 16 x 20 auto open, but it is quite pricey. You should really look for what fits your budget. Remember there are also used presses for sale all the time of the name brands on ebay and craigslist, places like that, and you might be able to save some money buying used. Just always remember that if you do buy used, to see it in person and check the temp before purchasing.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the same as BobbieLee, bought it at Stahls in Toronto. I ve had it for 5 months now and I told myself if I was going to have something as important as a heat press that I wanted the best I could afford. It is pricey but well worth it to me. They do have the Maxx line now which is a lot less money but without the auto open feature. If you can do without that, it is a really nice press.


----------

